# Episode 34 - Walking Old Yeller



## My Freemasonry (Aug 26, 2014)

Howddy, Jason!
The car debate continues, with no experiments on the horizon
Everyone hates Jason
Our roof is leaking . . . Landscaper Josh?
The Candidate on the run
Al Sweargen
Uniquely Christian O.E.S. chapter ceremonies
The Most Worshipful Amy Grand Lodge of Pennsylvania, Freewomen Masons
Harlan is compared to Rosa Parks
How to deal with someone who has discovered masonic "information" on the internet?
Zombie lodges . . . do we take the Old Yeller walk?
Why does Jason hate Gandhi so much?
What problems face your lodge and the Grand Lodge?
Should Grand Lodge force zombie lodges to integrate?
Community involvement and masonic lodges
The Masonic Community Center for small lodges and illiterate children
Second Life Harlan: in Second Life, his avatar is still a Jewish lawyer
Email us at afterlodge@gmail.com
Hang out with us on /r/AfterLodge
Find us on Facebook
Follow us on Twitter @AfterLodge
Leave us a voicemail at 215-792-3538
Join us on IRC: irc.snoonet.org #freemasonry

Continue reading...


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Aug 26, 2014)

Can someone please explain to me about this post?  What exactly are Reddit and snoonet?  Perhaps someone could post a link that would help me to decide if they are something that I wish to learn to navigate.


----------



## SkiKing76 (Aug 29, 2014)

This post is the show notes for the Afterlodge podcast.  It's really good.  Not so much so if you are easily offended or dislike some course language.  The idea of this podcast is that's the banter and discussions that occurr after their lodge meeting.  As of late a lot of times discussion topics come from reddit entries or user emails.

Reddit is amazing and awful at the same time.   www.reddit.com   everything you could think of has a "sub" reddit for people to discuss things.  r/freemasonry is a subreddit where people post discussion topics of all things masonic.  I follow subreddits for bourbon, scotch, and other stuff.  r/aww is full of people posting cute and adorable pictures of animals, puppies and kittens.  

the snoonet is some IRC thing....and thats so old school it hurts my head.  it's like online old school chat room.


----------

